# Canal Plus - The Closet (Advert.Ge)



## Alex (18/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (19/5/18)

Well, that is one very stupid husband. He deserves being cheated on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Brilliant @Alex !
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

